# Sound Bars???



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Guys:

Longtime shooter/hunter here. So my hearing isn't what it used to be........:yikes:

Got a new Samsung flat screen to put in a entertainment center. Man, the sound coming out of the speakers in the back of that thing really sux.:rant: Don't want to go to the full blown theater setup either. 

Anybody try sound bars hooked up to a TV?? Any brand/approx. cost recommendations for something decent?? Thanks.

NB


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Same situation as me.

The sound output is optical so then your stereo need to handle optical too.

I almost went the sound bar route.

I ended up taking a pair of computer speakers and making it work. My Samsung has a small plug in back that the computer speakers would plug in.
Got some extra wire and made it work, kinda surround sound now. You need the computer speakers that have a wall plug because they have an amplifier in them.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got a 55" Vizio tv and got a sound bar. 24" Philips . Good sound for such a small unit (with wired subwoofer). TV speakers sucked also. Got the sound bar on a bracket under the TV. TV is hanging on the wall.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I got a 55" Vizio tv and got a sound bar. 24" Philips . Good sound for such a small unit (with wired subwoofer). TV speakers sucked also. Got the sound bar on a bracket under the TV. TV is hanging on the wall.


Mike, are the wires in the wall or covered? If you could I would like to see a picture of your setup.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All the wires are bundled together in the back as you can see. (power, dvd, receiver, cable box....)













Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

I use sound bars on my larger sets and they are great. They come in all different prices.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

I had one of these, it was a Philips and the speaker on the back was very annoying.

I solved it somewhat by:
1. taping a Kleenex box to the speakers, 
2. I cut a hole to match the speaker opening, with the bottom of the Kleenex box protruding under the TV.
3. the bottom the Kleenex hole I cut it open a bit more so all the sound could reflect back out to the front of the TV


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a Samsung. Sound on mine was lousy until I got HiDef and switched to HDMI..That made a big difference. Sound bar may be next..


----------



## humalupa (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a samsung sound bar. My only complaint is that my Charter remote will not connect to it so I need a separate remote control for the volume. The sound is much better than just the television speakers.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Guys:
> 
> Longtime shooter/hunter here. So my hearing isn't what it used to be........:yikes:
> Got a new Samsung flat screen to put in a entertainment center. Man, the sound coming out of the speakers in the back of that thing really sux.:rant: Don't want to go to the full blown theater setup either.
> ...


Just asking but, why put a band aid on the real problem? It would be better if you had your hearing checked by an audiologist, then maybe appropriate hearing aids could solve a multitude of problems.

Although I've shot all my life, I was taught very early to wear hearing protection. What ruined my hearing, was working in a loud environment all my life. It doesn't take much to damage hearing and its always permanent. Us old timers damaged our hearing slightly by driving with the drivers side only window down. Ever do that and when done driving, notice that your hearing has been affected?

I've worn hearing aids for 10 years now and doing so, can hear ANY TV properly. Now that doesn't mean I'll understand everything said but, I can hear it planly. I also have some kind of Wi-Fi outfit, that hooks to the back of the TV, which then wirelessly goes to my hearing aids. If I need more volume, I can turn it up without the volume affecting the wife.

Ever have the wife tell you that you never listen to her? :lol: With a hearing problem, it isn't that you don't hear her, you just don't separate her from what you're concentrating on. My wife took a free class from the audiologists, which made fun of women stating that phrase. What they have to understand is, they must break your concentration BEFORE talking, such as calling you by name.

I'd suggest you see an audiologist. There may be a problem that can be helped and more serious than hearing the TV. Just my 2¢

What'd you say?????????


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I got this one at Costco 2 years ago for around 325.00. Pretty much this review on CNET is dead on:
http://www.cnet.com/products/pioneer-sp-sb23w/


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you adjusted the sound mix? Hearing loss usually occurs at higher frequency so bass can drown it out. Lower bass to zero and crank treble to max.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

ENCORE said:


> I'd suggest you see an audiologist. There may be a problem that can be helped and more serious than hearing the TV. Just my 2¢
> 
> What'd you say?????????




"Been There, Done That and Bot the T Shirt" 

Munson Hearing Lab is the best in the North.; I believe they have five Ph. D. audiologists with many years of experience. I've got the best HA's they got and they have helped tremendously. But the sound coming out of the back of a TV set sitting in a entertainment center cabinet really is pathetic. Looking for a _better_ TV sound, not a _louder_ sound.

Thanks for the helpful replys.

NB


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> "Been There, Done That and Bot the T Shirt"
> 
> Munson Hearing Lab is the best in the North.; I believe they have five Ph. D. audiologists with many years of experience. I've got the best HA's they got and they have helped tremendously. But the sound coming out of the back of a TV set sitting in a entertainment center cabinet really is pathetic. Looking for a _better_ TV sound, not a _louder_ sound.
> 
> ...


Flat TV's are awesome! But with such a thin tv they had no room for good speakers. Sound bars or speakers are almost necessary for most rooms now. Good topic.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> "Been There, Done That and Bot the T Shirt"
> 
> Munson Hearing Lab is the best in the North.; I believe they have five Ph. D. audiologists with many years of experience. I've got the best HA's they got and they have helped tremendously. But the sound coming out of the back of a TV set sitting in a entertainment center cabinet really is pathetic. Looking for a _better_ TV sound, not a _louder_ sound.
> 
> ...


Ask about the WiFi setup, as it directs the entire sound, directly into your hearing aids.
https://us.hearing.siemens.com/hearing-products/hearing-aid-accessories/easytek/

You don't necessarily need the one that hangs around your neck. But you can just put it in your pocket. They give you the sound that your TV will produce, not just louder.

Good Luck.


----------

